# sexing imitators and sexual maturity



## Frogstang29 (Oct 29, 2007)

I have a group of 6 Imitators now for about a month. I am sure there are females and males in the tank. I have a few suspected females and males (size and shape differences) since they are all from about the same time, I attribute the size difference to their sex. This morning I heard calling for a bit from the tank but they are about 5 months old. Is this about the age when they are going to start spawning? I have film canisters and huts in the tank so I know they have a few good spots to deposit plus there is a large brom that they love. Does anyone have some pics they can post up of a male and female standard imitator? I just need some kind of reference since right now I'm going by "this one looks like it's fatter and larger". There is one frog in the tank that I am almost positive is gravid due to the size of it's belly but I would love some pics plzzzzzzzzz.


----------



## Brian Ferriera (Nov 1, 2006)

Males have a very stream line shape to them and are smaller females fatten out at the bottom and have a "pear" shape to them. Heres a few shots of mine
*Male*









*Female*








Brian


----------



## Frogstang29 (Oct 29, 2007)

Thanks Brian, I knew the difference but never had anything for actual comparison. I have a few males and I would hazard a definite female with 2 maybe females. Is there anything I can do to help get them breeding? The humidity in the tank is good and I'm pretty sure I have a female carrying eggs since she looks ready to pop and is the largest frog in the tank. I am feeding them once a day and dusting once a week. About 1/2 a teaspoon of malanogaster a day should I increase that?


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

I would dust at least twice, if not 3 times a week. Males will star calling in he 5-6 month range, but females are typically at least 10 months old before laying eggs.


----------



## Brian Ferriera (Nov 1, 2006)

Frogstang29 said:


> . Is there anything I can do to help get them breeding? The humidity in the tank is good and I'm pretty sure I have a female carrying eggs since she looks ready to pop and is the largest frog in the tank. I am feeding them once a day and dusting once a week. About 1/2 a teaspoon of malanogaster a day should I increase that?


I whould dust a couple more times a week like zach said. Other then that the only thing you need to do is give them time and don't be discouraged if you get a few or even a bunch of infertile clutches for the first couple of months. Good luck with them they are a very fun frog to work with.
Brian


----------



## Frogstang29 (Oct 29, 2007)

Is it possible for females to start producing eggs earlier than that? I do have 1 female that is significantly rounder than the others?


----------



## Brian Ferriera (Nov 1, 2006)

Any things possible..well most things :wink: ... We :wink: even if she did have eggs the chances of them being good are small.
Brian


----------



## Frogstang29 (Oct 29, 2007)

does she have to release the eggs to avoid a problem or will she reabsorb them internally, if it even is eggs? I just want to avoid any problems if possible. This is a really nice looking group of imis and if I lost one it would suck. I'll try and post a pic of her if I can get her when she's out and posing.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Just keep feeding them and give them time, they'll be fine


----------



## jeffreyvmd (Oct 16, 2004)

> Just keep feeding them and give them time


Probably the best advise of all. No matter what, we all need to realize that we enjoy our frogs for being frogs. they don't always do what we want, when we want, particularly when it comes to breeding. Remember, if it was easy, would we all be so excited when it does happen?

Jeff


----------



## sounddrive (Jan 4, 2007)

amen to that ive had a pair of campanas for almost 2 years. they are suppose to be easy to breed iv seen nothing. :roll: oh well what ya gonna do but wait.


----------

